# American troops join Canadian forces in Kandahar province



## brihard (30 Aug 2008)

All the usual disclaimers and warnings. Thank you, CBC

About 800 American troops will be helping Canadian forces in the fight against Taliban insurgents in Kandahar province, military officials announced Saturday.

The new troops come from the 2nd Infantry Battalion, based at Fort Hood, Tex.

The battalion, better known as the Ramrods or the 2-2s, arrived in Kandahar in early July and are setting up a base in Maywand district, which is northwest of Kandahar city and borders on Helmand province.

U.S. Lt.-Col. Dan Hurlbut said the Americans have been scoping out the area for a few weeks. Maywand is considered a dangerous place, overrun by the Taliban, and NATO troops haven't spent much time in the area.

"Our initial impression is there are some folks who are happy to see us. There are other folks who are probably reluctant, at best, because of the Taliban presence that's been there for so long," Hurlbut said.

The Americans will come under the command of Canadian Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, who said the U.S. battalion's mission is to disrupt the flow of Taliban money and weapons in Maywand district, making it safer in areas where some of Canada's solders are based.

"I am confident that their presence in this district will contribute greatly to the overall security situation and will assist in the expansion of reconstruction, development and capacity building initiatives," Thompson said.

When the U.S. forces have their base up and running, the number of NATO troops fighting insurgents in the province will nearly double to 1,800.

The Canadians have about 1,000 infantry troops in Afghanistan. In total, about 2,500 military personnel are part of Canada's mission.

----------
Awesome news, as far as I'm concerned.

Here's a couple maps for perspective- look at where the new battalion is stationed relative to where we're operating, and relative to Helmand province.

Afghanistan, by province






Kandahar, by district


----------



## greentoblue (30 Aug 2008)

The Ramrods are the battalion of author David Bellavia who wrote "House to House", an account of his experiences in Fallujah, Iraq 2004.  According to that book they are a mechanized unit equipped with M2 Bradleys.  I wonder if they brought their Bradleys and what other kit they brought with them?  It would be nice if they brought some M1 Abrams tanks; it would thicken up the firepower nicely.

http://www.amazon.com/House-Soldiers-Memoir-David-Bellavia/dp/1416546979/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1220117971&sr=8-1


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Aug 2008)

As an interesting aside the 2d Regiment celebrated its 200th Anniversary back in April,young compared to regiments of some of our allies.



> RECEIVED FROM LTC HURLBUT:
> 
> ALL
> 
> ...


----------



## Armymedic (30 Aug 2008)

A Bn for that area is just a spit in the bucket...but a welcome one all the same. I love how reporters say that the Ramrod Bn name is "formerly" known as 2-2 Infantry, not "formally".


----------



## Armymedic (30 Aug 2008)

Also, there is no regular force troops in Maruf. When are we going to get people in there to shut down that insurgent infiltration route?


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (31 Aug 2008)

Well it's still nice to have our neighbour come over and help us mow the lawn.


----------



## T.I.M. (31 Aug 2008)

It's friggin' fantastic, is what it is.  Sure there's a lot of Kandahar Province that needs attention, but Maywand is a key transit route and supply node for insurgents in Helmand AND Kandahar, and needs attention the most.  It's been a longstanding problem for years, and now it's getting addressed.  As more and more Americans continue to arrive you're going to see things start to really swing in our favour.

Although I do wonder how long ISAF will last when the Americans start to dwarf everyone else's contributions in RC(S).  Not necessarily a bad thing either, so long as the US does it tactfully. . .


----------



## tonyj (26 Sep 2008)

My son is assigned to 2-2 Infantry. I'm extremely proud he will be serving alongside his Canadian brothers in arms. From what I'm seeing here, I know he and his fellow soldiers will be welcomed warmly.


----------



## TacticalW (26 Sep 2008)

T.I.M. said:
			
		

> Although I do wonder how long ISAF will last when the Americans start to dwarf everyone else's contributions in RC(S).  Not necessarily a bad thing either, so long as the US does it tactfully. . .



Which is why I wish our country would commit its military more to the mission, it's great that we're making a solid contribution but we "can" do a lot more. I doubt that would ever get past the liberal populace though, at least not in this decade.


----------



## TCBF (26 Sep 2008)

- The only way Canada will see a greater presence in Afg is if the Liberals are elected and suddenly find their collective conscience in the refrigerator, behind the leftover quiche.  There is no way that they will make it politically acceptable for the Conservative government to expand the mission.

- We all know how this works: he who pays the piper calls the tune.  If our soldiers someday draw down and are replaced by others (French, British, etc), we wil lose our influence in the area.

- This will mystify Canadians, who have always wanted to be valued for a contribution even when they don't make one.


----------



## YYC Retired (27 Sep 2008)

Awesome news and very much welcomed!!! 
I have had the honour of working along side members of the US military (Army, Navy, Air Force and Marines) in various capacities and I know the insurgents are in for a tough time with the combined efforts in the province.


----------

